# Ein paar Fragen zum Asus M3A78-T ...



## Geronimo:) (29. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

da mein PC in die Jahre gekommen ist, möchte ich meinen Compi upgraden.
Beim Motherboard habe ich mich für das Asus M3A78-T entschieden. Hierzu habe ich einige Fragen.
1.) Hat schon jemand dieses Board, und wenn ja, gab es Probleme beim Einbau, Kabel anschließen, CPU und Speicherriegel Montage und so weiter.
2.) Wie seid Ihr bis jetzt mit dem Board zufrieden?
Zur nächsten Frage kurz vorweg. Ich nutze hier Winxp Home und das wird auch sicher bis ende 2009 noch so bleiben. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich für einen Athlon 64 X2 Processor entschieden.
3.) Asus gibt auf Ihrer Internetseite als stärksten Athlon 64 X2 den Athlon 64 X2 5600+ (CZ) F3 Stepping mit, wenn ich das richtig lese Windsor Kern frei. Man bekommt diese CPU aber ja nur noch im G2 Stepping mit Brisbane Kern angeboten. Kann es da Probleme geben, oder spielt das Stepping und der Kern keine Rolle?
4.) Ich würde auf dem Board gerne den Athlon 64 X2 6400+ verwenden. Muss ich da erst ein Bios Update von Asus abwarten oder wie sind da die Erfahrungswerte?
5.) Ist es richtig, dass die Athlon 64 X2 Processor "nur" als stärkstes DDR2-800 (PC6400) Speicher vertragen, oder würde auch mehr gehen?

Fragen über Fragen!!

Über ein paar Antworten würde ich mehr sehr freuen. )


Mfg Geronimo
...


----------



## michipolska93 (29. September 2008)

Es geht nur DDR2 800.Wenn ich dur wäre würde ich mir ein anderes Board holen mit dem P35 oder P45 Chipsatz wie viel Budget hast du denn und welche Graka.


----------



## Geronimo:) (29. September 2008)

michipolska93 schrieb:


> Es geht nur DDR2 800.Wenn ich dur wäre würde ich mir ein anderes Board holen mit dem P35 oder P45 Chipsatz wie viel Budget hast du denn und welche Graka.


 
Hallo,
also mein Budget ist schon schmal. Darum auch das Board mit Onboard-Grafik. Ich bin kein Hardcore-Gamer. Nur mal so ein spielchen zwischen durch. Und dafür soll die Onboard-Grafik stark genug sein. Auch laut PCGamesHardware!  Und es sollte schon AMD sein. Hatte bis jetzt immer AMD (mein erster war eine AMD 386DX40).


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. September 2008)

@Geronimo
Ich würd hier eher ein anderes Board nehmen, das MSI KA790 schaut z.B. ganz nett aus, wie es ist kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen.

Meine beiden Bretter sind aber auch durchaus zu empfehlen, das ECS A780GM-A allerdings mit Eisnschränkungen (recht schwache Spannungsregler), das MSI K9N2 Platinum ist da besser, aber auch teurer.



michipolska93 schrieb:


> Es geht nur DDR2 800.Wenn ich dur wäre würde ich mir ein anderes Board holen mit dem P35 oder P45 Chipsatz wie viel Budget hast du denn und welche Graka.


Und wie soll man da 'nen AMD Prozessor drauf betreiben können?!
Nicht einfach irgendwas reinschmeißen sondern auch mal lesen, was geschrieben wurd...


Geronimo:) schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da mein PC in die Jahre gekommen ist, möchte ich meinen Compi upgraden.
> Beim Motherboard habe ich mich für das Asus M3A78-T entschieden. Hierzu habe ich einige Fragen.
> ...


1. Nein, aber es gibt mit einigen ASUS momentan Probleme, siehe mal Kays Thread.
2. Da ichs nicht hab kann ich dazu nix sagen.
3. Die Spannungsregelung ist hier wichtig, das 'kleine' M3A78-T ohne PRO ist hier etwas schwach, hat nur Regler bis 95W...
4. Das BIOS wird nicht das Problem sein, die Spannungsregler schon, hier solltest besser auf ein Board mit 790GX setzen (hat auch IGP, sogar etwas schneller) und mindestens Regler für bis zu 125W.
5. Wenn du den Ref Takt und Multi lässt, geht nicht mehr, allerdings kann er auch nicht wirklich 400MHz Speichertakt sondern nur irgenwas zwischen 333 und 400MHz.
Wenn du den Multi senkst und den Reftakt anhebst, geht hier natürlich auch mehr.


----------



## kays (29. September 2008)

Wenn du dich für das M3A78-T entscheiden solltest kannst du ohne bedenken einen 6400 darauf betreiben (obwohl ich dir aber zu einen 6000+ raten würde da die a) günstiger sind und b) die 200MHz Mehrleistung du nicht wirklich merken würdest)

DDR2-800 ist das höchste was du nutzen könntest, dabei spielt es aber keine Rolle von welchen Hersteller du ihn nimmst, die nehmen sich alle nicht viel

In eigener Sache, falls du einen 6000+ suchen solltest hätte ich einen für dich. Er läuft ohne VCore erhöhung auf 3,4GHz 

gruß Kays

EDIT: stimmt was stefan sagt, nimm dann lieber das Pro. Hab auch grad erst gesehen das es da verschiedene von gibt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. September 2008)

[highlight]Ich hasse die aktuellen Produktbezeichnungen von ASUS, bei AM2+ Boards![/highlight]
Die schaffens sogar mich reinzulegen *ARGH*...

Also:
Es gibt ein ASUS M3A78*-EH*, das hat Regler bis 95W und hellbraunes PCB und Grafik irgendwie nicht ausgeführt?!
Dann gibts ein M3A78, ohne alles, entspricht dem M3A78-EH, hat aber Regler bis 140W.

Dann gibts das M3A78 *PRO*, 780G, SB700 und hat diesesmal sogar einen HDMI und VGA Port, also Grafik ausgeführt.
Und dann gibts da M3A78*-T*, um das es hier geht.
Das hat mit den anderen M3A78 überhauptnix zu tun!

Hat z.B. 3 x16 Slots, 790GX mit SB750...

Das M3A7*9*-T hat übrigens den 790FX drauf und damit 4 x16 Slots...


----------



## Geronimo:) (29. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @Geronimo
> Ich würd hier eher ein anderes Board nehmen, das MSI KA790 schaut z.B. ganz nett aus, wie es ist kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen.
> 
> Nur marginale Unterschiede zum Asus. zb. ein PCIe16 Steckplatz mehr. Außerdem hängt man ja irgendwie an gewisse Hersteller. Ist beim Auto doch fast genau so. Einmal Benz, immer Benz. )
> ...


----------



## Geronimo:) (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

da meine Fragen im ersten Posting noch nicht alle beantwortet wurden, schubse ich das ganze noch mal nach oben. schubs....

Also, leider wurden meine beiden ersten Fragen noch nicht beantwortet, vielleicht kommt hier ja mal einer vorbei, der das besagte Board hat und gibt mal kurz einen Erfahrungsbericht. 

Meine Fragen 3 bis 5 wurden beantwortet, danke dafür.

Zu meiner Frage 5 habe ich noch einen Nachtrag.
Das die Athlon 64 X2 "nur" DDR2-800 vertragen, habe ich verstanden. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja mal ein paar Riegel ans Herz legen. Ich dachte dabei so an 2 x 1GB Riegel (DualChannel). Ich möchte aber keine Billigen, sondern schon etwas vernünftiges. Ich brauch da noch ein wenig Nachhilfe. 

Mfg Geronimo
...


----------



## Geronimo:) (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

hat den keiner dieses Board (Asus M3A78-T) ... ???

Und hat keiner ein paar Empfehlungen für guten DDR2-800 Markenspeicher ... ????

Mfg Geronimo
...


----------



## Lee (6. Oktober 2008)

Das Board habe ich nicht.

Aber beim Ram kann ich dir helfen. Lass dich nicht blenden. Heute taugt im Prinzip jeder Ram etwas. Nimm einfach ein günstiges (~30€) DDR2 800 Kit und werde glücklich. Bei Bedarf 4 GiB. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit für mein DDR2 800 Kit (2GiB) noch 120!!!! € gezahlt. Was hatte ich davon, nichts.

Zitat von Stefan Payne: Ram ist die Komponente bei der man den größten Aufpreis bezahlen kann und die wenigste Mehrleistung dafür erhält.

Damit hat er Imo vollkommen recht...


----------



## Geronimo:) (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

andererseits wird aber ja auch ständig vor "billig - Ram" gewarnt! 
Und wo wir gerade dabei sind. Ist der unterschied zwischen CL4 + CL5 wirklich so groß ???

Oder laufen CL5 Riegel vielleicht nur stabiler ??


Mfg Geronimo
...


----------



## Lee (6. Oktober 2008)

Der Unterschied ist Leistungsmäßig fast bis gar nicht spürbar. Lediglich in Benchmarks, macht es einen geringen Unterschied. Die CL4 Dinger brauchen jedoch mehr Spannung, wodurch sie heißer werden.

Früher sollte man keinen billig Ram nehmen, weil diese häufig nicht zu allen Mainboards kompatibel waren oder es Probleme gab. So viel weiß ich zumindest.
Heuzutage gibt es jedoch eigentlich keinen "bililg Ram" mehr. Von Aldi Speicher mal abgesehen 

Bisher lief jeder Speicher, den ich verbaute, auf jedem Board von Anfang an anstandslos. Und ich habe davor nicht auf irgendwelche Kompatibilitätlisten geschaut.

Was es aber gibt, sind bestimmte Ram Unverträglichkeiten zwischen bestimmten Mainboards zu bestimmten Ram. So läuft zum Beispiel das Asus Striker 2 Formula nicht mit OCZ SLI Ready Memory, so berichtete PCGHX User Schneiderbernd.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Oktober 2008)

Ja, früher sollte man keinen Billig Speicher nehmen weils teilweise richtiger Schrott war, der nur gerade eben so funktioniert hat, teilweise waren sie nichtmal fehlerfrei.
Das ist allerdings ein paar Jahre her, einige Publikationen haben mal ein paar Artikel gebracht, in denen sie sich dieses Billigzeugs zur Brust genommen haben - einige Zeit späger war der Spuk damit vorbei.
Heutzutage gibts kaum noch Probleme, 'billig Speicher' ist meist nur normaler Standardspeicher, ohne irgendwelche Extras.
Persönlich würd ich hier mal TakeMS empfehlen, mit denen hab ich schon zu DDR-I SDRAM Zeiten gute Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## Geronimo:) (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir die QVL-Liste zum Board von der Asus Seite runtergeladen.
Ich habe mir dann ein paar Riegel-Kits 2*1GB der Firmen Geil, Kingston und OCZ mit CL4 herrausgestrichen. 
Ich glaub, die sind alle mit Kühlrippen versehen. 
Mit entsprechendem Gehäuselüfter müßte das dann doch gehen, oder ??
Mal schauen, wie hoch der Straßenpreis für die Kits sind. 

So, für heute ist schluß ...

Tschau
...


----------



## Lee (6. Oktober 2008)

Welchen Prozessor wolltest du nochmal einsetzen? Schmink dir die Geschichte bei einem Phenom schon mal ab, da es bei diesem noch nicht sicher ist, ob er mehr als 2v auf Dauer aushält (und nein ich werde nicht Versuchskaninchen spielen).


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2008)

Nimm DDR2 800MHz Speicher, ohne den CL4 Kram.
Merkt eh keiner. CL5 reicht dicke.
Da kannst du auch was "von der Stange" nehmen.
Das Board sollte die Speicher immer richtig erkennen. Ist halt eine Frage, wie übertaktbar die sind, den "Haustakt" machen sie aber alle.


----------



## Geronimo:) (6. Oktober 2008)

Ok, hier also jetzt mein letzter Beitrag für heute. 
Ich wollte den Athlon 64 X2 5600 oder höher einsetzen.
Nein, am Phenom bin ich sowieso nicht interessiert.
Ich will hier ja nur upgraden. Falls ich so in 1 bis 2 Jahren einen neuen PC kaufen sollte, weil vielleicht alles nur noch mit Vista oder Win7 oder was auch immer läuft, dann ist es vielleicht ein Phenom, oder dann das Nachfolgemodell. Mal schauen.

Gute Nacht ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Oktober 2008)

Die QVL Listen kannst vergessen oder ins Klo spülen...

Diese Listen werden überhauptnicht gepflegt sprich da ist nur ein bruchteil von dem was geht drauf.

Zumal es eh nur 'ne Hand voll Speicherhersteller gibt (Micron, Infineon, Elpida, Samsung und das wars auch schon, stellt Hyundai eigentlich noch her??).


----------



## Lee (6. Oktober 2008)

Hyundai stellt Dram Chips her? Die haben dann ja von Öl Tankern über Autos und Monitore alles im Sortiment


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Oktober 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Hyundai stellt Dram Chips her? Die haben dann ja von Öl Tankern über Autos und Monitore alles im Sortiment


 
Du hast Atomreaktoren und Großkraftwerke vergessen.


----------



## unterseebotski (8. Oktober 2008)

@topic:
Also ich habe mir das Board bestellt und von wegen nur 95W: das hat nen 790G-Chipsatz und unterstützt bis 140W lt. Website.
Ich will einen X4 9750 drauf machen und werde dann in den nächsten Tagen mal berichten, wie es mir so ergangen ist...
Von der SB750 erhoffe ich mir ein besseres OC-Ergebnis als 2,5 GHz, wie er aktuell auf meinem jetzigen Board schafft. Das werde ich demnächst bei Ebay verkaufen...


----------



## Geronimo:) (8. Oktober 2008)

Na endlich mal jemand, der zumindest sich das Board schon mal bestellt hat. 

Ich kann gar nicht verstehen, dass sich hier niemand meldet, der das Board schon frisch in seinen PC eingebaut hat. Wenn man sich hier und in anderen Foren so umschaut, dann hat das Board doch anscheinend ein gewaltiges OC Potenzial. Vor allem, wenn man einen Phenom einsetzt. 

Da ich ja auch brennend an dem Board interessiert bin, hoffe ich, das sich "unterseebotski" hier noch mal meldet, und einen Erfahrungsbericht abgibt. 

Mfg Geronimo
...


----------



## Athlon76 (8. Oktober 2008)

Habe das Board (M3A78-T) ebenfalls hier liegen, am Freitag wird´s dann in meinen HTPC gebaut.
Als Speicher kommt bei mir der *MDT DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit (AMD Edition) *zusammen mit einem Phenom X3 8450 zum Einsatz.

Werd dann mal berichten wies läuft


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Oktober 2008)

Beileid zum Speicher, der soll irgendwie nicht so pralle sein.

Aber ich wünsch dir schonmal alles gute, wird schon irgendwie schief gehen, ist ja 'nen AMD


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2008)

BoehseTante schrieb:


> Habe das Board (M3A78-T) ebenfalls hier liegen, am Freitag wird´s dann in meinen HTPC gebaut.
> Als Speicher kommt bei mir der *MDT DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit (AMD Edition) *zusammen mit einem Phenom X3 8450 zum Einsatz.
> 
> Werd dann mal berichten wies läuft


 
Jep, über Berichte würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Ach, ... und mach dir nichts drauß, Stefan muss ja nicht mit allem Recht haben.


----------



## Athlon76 (8. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Beileid zum Speicher, der soll irgendwie nicht so pralle sein.
> 
> Aber ich wünsch dir schonmal alles gute, wird schon irgendwie schief gehen, ist ja 'nen AMD



Hat gute Kritiken bekommen. Natürlich passt immer mal mit irgend etwas nicht zusammen oder ist defekt.
Nur sollte man keine allzu pauschalen Aussagen treffen, wenn man es nicht selber verbaut oder getestet hat


----------



## Geronimo:) (8. Oktober 2008)

BoehseTante schrieb:


> Habe das Board (M3A78-T) ebenfalls hier liegen, am Freitag wird´s dann in meinen HTPC gebaut.
> Als Speicher kommt bei mir der *MDT DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit (AMD Edition) *zusammen mit einem Phenom X3 8450 zum Einsatz.
> 
> Werd dann mal berichten wies läuft


 

Bin schon sehr gespannt. 
Und äääh, alles gute für den Board Einbau. Ich klopfe dreimal auf Holz. 
klopf, klopf, klopf 

Mfg Geronimo
...


----------



## unterseebotski (9. Oktober 2008)

Geronimo:) schrieb:


> Da ich ja auch brennend an dem Board interessiert bin, hoffe ich, das sich "unterseebotski" hier noch mal meldet, und einen Erfahrungsbericht abgibt.
> 
> Mfg Geronimo
> ...


Werd ich machen!
Hab aber leider noch keine Bestätigung dass das Board losgeschickt wurde.  Ich hoffe sehr, dass es bis zum WE bei mir ankommt. (Bei mindfactory am Dienstag per Vorauskasse bestellt...)
Mein Ziel ist es, später (nächsten Monat oder übernächsten) einen X4 9950 BE (125W) einzubauen.
Wenn der 9750 auf 2,6 GHz kommt, überleg ich mir das aber noch.


----------



## Athlon76 (9. Oktober 2008)

Geronimo:) schrieb:


> Bin schon sehr gespannt.
> Und äääh, alles gute für den Board Einbau. Ich klopfe dreimal auf Holz.
> klopf, klopf, klopf
> 
> ...



Puhh, bin auch schon gespannt. Kann mir ja fast nicht vorstellen das alles auf Anhieb klappt. Aber schauen wir mal, ist schließlich nicht der erste Rechner den ich zusammenbaue 

Trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## unterseebotski (11. Oktober 2008)

So, also bei mir läufts jetzt mit einem X4 9750 @ 2,51 GHz (FSB 209) primestable und bei nur 1,35V Vcore. Hab meine 4 GB Ram @ 414 MHz, auch keine V-Erhöhung. 
Temperatur bleibt bei 47°C (CPU besser als vorher), Chipsatz wird bis 60°C heiß beim Prime-Test. Beim Chipsatz ist das ein bisschen hoch, hat aber auch nur nen passiven Kühlkörper, keine Silent-Pipe.

Mit meinem alten Board (790FX-Chipsatz und SB600) kam ich übrigens nur bis FSB 208 MHz, egal welche VCore ich einstellt habe.

Werde jetzt mal wieder die 2,6 GHz anpeilen.

Einbau und Installation war übrigens absolut problemlos. Musste nicht mal Vista neu installieren, hat MoBo-Wechsel ohne Probs mitgemacht! 
Auch die SATA-Platten wurden sofort und im AHCI-Modus erkannt.
Hab auch schon ne Weile gezockt und muss sagen: 
Die Anordnung des Floppy-Anschlusses ist allerdings sehr ungeschickt. In größeren Gehäusen dürfte es da wohl ein Problem mit Kabellängen geben. Ich brauch das Floppy eben noch für XP und die SATA-Treiberdiskette.
Wenn man eine HD4870 einbaut, ist aber der einzige PCIe Steckplatz, den es noch gibt, verdeckt. Dafür bleiben noch 2 PCIe x4/x8 Steckplätze frei. Naja, wer braucht die schon?
PCIe könnte man für aktuelle Soundkarten brauchen. Da muss man dann mit dem Onboard-Sound leben oder ne PCI-Karte nehmen.
Genial sind die Sammelstecker für den ganzen Gehäusequatsch wie IDE-, Power-Led... das vereinfacht die Installation ungemein.
CPU-Kühler passte auch trotz ausladendem Chipsatz-Kühler auf dem MoBo.

Hatte schon lang kein ASUS-Board mehr, mein letztes war ein ASUS A7N8X Deluxe. Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## Lee (11. Oktober 2008)

Du hast aber nen schlecht Phenom erwischt. Meiner macht die 2,6GHz @1,25v und ich bin sicher, da geht noch mehr.

Zudem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass du auf dem 790fx nur 208MHz Reftakt geschaft hast

Vllt hast du etwas falsch gemacht?


----------



## unterseebotski (12. Oktober 2008)

Nö, hab nix falsch gemacht.
Das Board hatte sich im Nachhinein immer mehr als Fehlkauf herausgestellt. Es lief zwar schon mit mehr als 208 MHz FSB, aber einzelne Kerne hatten nach ca. 30-45 Minuten sporadisch Fehler.
Und das sollte ja nicht sein...
Ist übrigens der 95W X4 9750, vielleicht lässt der sich nicht so gut übertakten.


----------



## Geronimo:) (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo unterseebotski,

schön, dass der Board Einbau ohne Probleme abgelaufen ist.
Zwei Fragen drängen sich auf. 
1. Wenn man also eine Graka; die mit großem Kühlkörper ausgestattet ist und einen anderen Steckplatz somit überragt; einsetzt, ist natürlich der eine kleine Pcie x1 Steckplatz weg. Das ist schon sehr Schade. Ich verstehe Asus auch nicht, warum die nicht auf den einen Pcie x4/8 verzichtet und dafür einen zweiten kleinen Pcie x1 eingesetzt haben. Bei Msi und Gigabyte ist das ja zum Beispiel so gelöst worden. Das ist übrigens auch das Manko, das mich beim Asus Board am meisten stört. Du hast ja schon gefragt, wer braucht die zwei zusätzlichen Pcie x4/8 schon?? 
2. Warum ist das Board plötzlich ein Fehlkauf?? Nur weil Du nicht richtig Übertackten kannst. Ich verstehe die ganze Übertackterei sowie so nicht. Kauft auch doch lieber eine stärkere Prozi. Dann habt ihr auch keine Probleme mit eingegefrorenen Rechnern, Programmfehler ect. 
Ach übrigens. Hast Du die Onboard-Grafik mal ausprobiert??

Mfg Geronimo
...


----------



## unterseebotski (12. Oktober 2008)

Geronimo:) schrieb:


> 2. Warum ist das Board plötzlich ein Fehlkauf?? Nur weil Du nicht richtig Übertackten kannst. Ich verstehe die ganze Übertackterei sowie so nicht. Kauft auch doch lieber eine stärkere Prozi. Dann habt ihr auch keine Probleme mit eingegefrorenen Rechnern, Programmfehler ect.
> Ach übrigens. Hast Du die Onboard-Grafik mal ausprobiert??
> 
> Mfg Geronimo
> ...


NEIN! Doch nicht das ASUS! Das ist kein Fehlkauf, denn ich kann damit höher übertakten als mit meinem Vorgänger-Board mit 790FX-Chipsatz.
Scheint wohl doch an der SB750 zu liegen oder an was weiß ich auch immer.
Jedenfalls teste ich gerade die 2,55 GHz bis jetzt noch ohne Prime-Fehler.

Ein Phänomen habe ich jedoch. Das Board meldet einen "Dimm's cheksum error" beim Booten und ich muss F1 drücken "to resume". Dann startet Vista ohne Probs durch.
Hab 2x 2048 MB XCeleram DDR2-800 - gerade laufen sie auf ca. 440 MHz, die Meldung kommt aber auch, wenn sie auf Standard-Settings laufen. Dram-Voltage habe ich nicht erhöht.

Nein, habe onboard-grafik nicht getestet, benötige die auch nicht. 

Zwecks Übertakten: ich hätt auch gern nen 9950 BE, aber der war damals teuer und mein Vorgänger-Board unterstützte ihn nicht. Aber schon bald werde ich mir so einen holen, natürlich die 125W-Variante.


----------



## Geronimo:) (12. Oktober 2008)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> NEIN! Doch nicht das ASUS! Das ist kein Fehlkauf, denn ich kann damit höher übertakten als mit meinem Vorgänger-Board mit 790FX-Chipsatz.
> Scheint wohl doch an der SB750 zu liegen oder an was weiß ich auch immer.
> 
> OK OK habe ich verstanden. Sorry ...
> ...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Oktober 2008)

Geronimo:) schrieb:


> Ich verstehe Asus auch nicht, warum die nicht auf den einen Pcie x4/8 verzichtet und dafür einen zweiten kleinen Pcie x1 eingesetzt haben. Bei Msi und Gigabyte ist das ja zum Beispiel so gelöst worden. Das ist übrigens auch das Manko, das mich beim Asus Board am meisten stört. Du hast ja schon gefragt, wer braucht die zwei zusätzlichen Pcie x4/8 schon??


Tja,und ich verstehe die board-hersteller nicht,warum so viele x1 steckplätze auf den boards verbaut werden.Wenn es nach mir ginge,würde ich 2 mal x4 und 2 mal x8 (mechanisch zumindest) auf den mobo`s verbauen zumal man ich solchen steckplätzen auch karten ab x1 bereiben kann.Brauchen tut man steckplätze ab x2 übrigens für diverse erweiterungskarten,die mehr bandbreite als eine soundkarte benötigen.Hauptsächlich anzuführen währen da glan-karten mit 2 glan-anschlüssen und raid-controller.Letztere können sogar einen x4-steckplatz zum weinen bringen.


Geronimo:) schrieb:


> Schade, hätte mich jetzt interessiert, da ich ja das Board auch wegen der "guten" Onboardgrafik kaufen möchte.
> Na, schaun wir mal. Hofe, das BoehseTante sich noch mal meldet und berichtet, wie es mit seinem Boardeinbau so abgelaufen ist.
> Hier noch mal ein neuer Aufruf an alle, die das Asus M3A78-T ihr eigen nennen, hier einen Erfahrungsbericht abzugeben.
> 
> ...


Also ich sags mal so,die hd3300 onboard grafik dieses boards sollte wenigstens so schnell sein wie die hd 2400xt in meinem htpc (soweit ich weiß).Auf selbigem habe ich vor kurzem erst wieder FarCry durchgespielt und in einer auflösung von 1152*864 frameraten zwischen 40 und 120 fps gehabt (verteilt übers gesmmte spiel,gemessen mit ati tray tools und alles auf mittel ohne aa und af).Außerdem funktionieren auch Unreal 2,Gothic 1,Halo 1,StarTrek armada 1+2 und Voyager EliteForce 1 in moderaten auflösungen sehr gut bei mir (mit allem auf max ohne aa und af).Neuere spiele mußt du halt ggf. etwas zurück regeln.


----------



## unterseebotski (13. Oktober 2008)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Tja,und ich verstehe die board-hersteller nicht,warum so viele x1 steckplätze auf den boards verbaut werden.Wenn es nach mir ginge,würde ich 2 mal x4 und 2 mal x8 (mechanisch zumindest) auf den mobo`s verbauen zumal man ich solchen steckplätzen auch karten ab x1 bereiben kann.Brauchen tut man steckplätze ab x2 übrigens für diverse erweiterungskarten...



Ach so? Kann man PCIe X1-Karten einfach in diese x4/x8-Slots stecken? Die sind ja viiiel länger. Das geht trotzdem?


----------



## KTMDoki (13. Oktober 2008)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Ach so? Kann man PCIe X1-Karten einfach in diese x4/x8-Slots stecken? Die sind ja viiiel länger. Das geht trotzdem?



Jo, kann man ohne Probs...

is ja eigentli das gleiche, nur dass man nicht die volle Bandbreite nutzt...

greetz


----------



## unterseebotski (13. Oktober 2008)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> Jo, kann man ohne Probs...
> 
> is ja eigentli das gleiche, nur dass man nicht die volle Bandbreite nutzt...
> 
> greetz


Na dann ist es ja egal, wenn ein x1-Steckplatz vom Lüfter verdeckt wird.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Oktober 2008)

@ unterseebotski
Gibt es im bios deines asus mainboards eigentlich die einstellungen für die "Prozessor-NB frequencie" bzw. "Prozessor-NB voltage" und beim ram die einstellungen für "clock skew"?Das würde mich mal brennend interessieren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Oktober 2008)

Wie schauts eigentlich mit der Speicherverwaltung der IGP aus, hast da die Option Sideport + UMA und UMA sowie SIdeport??


----------



## unterseebotski (13. Oktober 2008)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> @ unterseebotski
> Gibt es im bios deines asus mainboards eigentlich die einstellungen für die "Prozessor-NB frequencie" bzw. "Prozessor-NB voltage" und beim ram die einstellungen für "clock skew"?Das würde mich mal brennend interessieren.


Bis auf "Clock skew" - ja! 
Für clock skew muss ich erst nochmal ins Bios und nachsehen, habe aber grad nen Stabilitätstest mit 2,617 GHz am laufen. 

Man kann sogar die SB-Voltage ändern.

Allerdings habe ich die "advanced clock calibration link"-Funktion der SB750 noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Oktober 2008)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Bis auf "Clock skew" - ja!
> Für clock skew muss ich erst nochmal ins Bios und nachsehen, habe aber grad nen Stabilitätstest mit 2,617 GHz am laufen.
> 
> Man kann sogar die SB-Voltage ändern.
> ...


Danke...Damit weiß ich zumindest schon mal,was für ein board beim nächsten pc-umbau rein kommt.Jetzt muß nur noch amd mit dem deneb aus der falte kommen. Hoffe nur,das dann mein 620W enermax liberty netzteil meine overclocking-versuche mit macht und auf der 12V-schiene genau so stoisch die spannung liefert wie jetzt bei meiner intel-platine.


----------



## unterseebotski (15. Oktober 2008)

Also "clock skew" hab ich nicht gefunden. Wozu braucht man das?
Es könnte allerdings auch versteckte Bios-Optionen geben, die man erst sieht, wenn man die richtigen Tasten drückt.
Hab ich leider noch nicht gefunden.

Also was das Übertakten angeht bin ich echt begeistert von dem Board. Bin jetzt schon bei FSB 220 MHz, VCore 1,325 und noch immer nicht die Obergrenze erreicht. Ich denke, die 2,7 GHz sind durchaus realistisch.
Beigeistert bin ich auch von meinem RAM, welches 440 MHz geduldig erträgt, ohne dass ich an den Timings schrauben musste.

Btw.: ich hab auch "nur" ein 550W-Netzteil. Ein BQT Dark Power Pro, das betreibt ne HD4870, nen X4 9750 auf mittlerweile 2640 MHz (FSB 220!), 4 Gig Ram, 2 HDDs, 2 DVD-LWs und ein bisschen Beleuchtung...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Oktober 2008)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Also "clock skew" hab ich nicht gefunden. Wozu braucht man das?





			
				Chubaka from forumdeluxx schrieb:
			
		

> *Clock Skew*
> beim skew geht es darum, unterschiedliche signalwege auszugleichen. im picosekundenbereich können dabei die signallatenzen alle auf einmal nach vorne und zurück geschoben werden, damit alle signalflanken in einem zeitfenster beim empfänger ankommen, wenn der die auch erwartet. tuts das nicht, kann der empfänger das signal nicht empfangen/auslesen und es produziert einen fehler.
> 
> man muss per skew also herausfinden kommt das signal zu früh, dann muss ich es verzögern (delay) oder zu spät, dann muss ich es früher abschicken (advance). und dann einfach das beste timing herauskristallisieren durch ausprobieren.. anstrengend, aber logisch, oder?
> ...





> Btw.: ich hab auch "nur" ein 550W-Netzteil. Ein BQT Dark Power Pro, das betreibt ne HD4870, nen X4 9750 auf mittlerweile 2640 MHz (FSB 220!), 4 Gig Ram, 2 HDDs, 2 DVD-LWs und ein bisschen Beleuchtung...


Das hat nicht unbedingt was zu sagen.Laut diesem thread wurde mein enermax liberty 620W als ungeeignet getestet,weil instabil auf 12V (mein momentanes intel-system meint aber was anderes).Du solltest dir den thread auch ruhig mal komplett durchlesen.Da steht recht viel,sehr erhellendes drin.Ganz besonders denke ich da an alles,was die prozessor-NB betrifft.


----------



## Athlon76 (21. Oktober 2008)

BoehseTante schrieb:


> Habe das Board (M3A78-T) ebenfalls hier liegen, am Freitag wird´s dann in meinen HTPC gebaut.
> Als Speicher kommt bei mir der *MDT DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit (AMD Edition) *zusammen mit einem Phenom X3 8450 zum Einsatz.
> 
> Werd dann mal berichten wies läuft



So habe nun das Board verbaut und schon im Einsatz. Bis jetzt bereue ich keine Sekunde, dass ich das Board gekauft habe. Nutze es mit o.g. Komponenten und natürlich der Onboard-Grafik an einem Samsung 40" LCD. Bin absolut begeistert.
CPU wird max 30°C warm SB mit 48°C geht auch noch. Wer mehr wissen will über das was ich mit meinem Rechenknecht (HTPC) mache bzw. wie der Bau verlaufen ist und der Stand der dinge ist schaue bitte in meinen Tagebuch-Thread hier: *[Tagebuch] HTPC mit 790GX und Phenom CPU *


----------



## unterseebotski (21. Oktober 2008)

Auch wenn ich die Onboardgrafik bis jetzt nicht brauche, bereue ich den Kauf auch keineswegs!
Das ist (bis jetzt und noch mit Vorbehalt) eines der besten Boards, das mir in den PC gekommen ist.


----------



## Geronimo:) (21. Oktober 2008)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Btw.: ich hab auch "nur" ein 550W-Netzteil. Ein BQT Dark Power Pro, das betreibt ne HD4870, nen X4 9750 auf mittlerweile 2640 MHz (FSB 220!), 4 Gig Ram, 2 HDDs, 2 DVD-LWs und ein bisschen Beleuchtung...


 

Für mein Pc-Upgraden habe ich mich für das bequiet! Straight Power BQT E6 - 550 Watt entschieden. Es ist etwas günstiger als das Dark Power 550 Watt. Stark genug wird es ja sein. Aber ist das Straight Power gut genug, oder gibt es Probleme mit diesem Netzteil??

Mfg Geronimo
...


----------



## unterseebotski (22. Oktober 2008)

Kommt drauf an, was du damit vorhast.
Wenn es für den PC in deiner Sig ist (Athlon XP 2400, GraKa 440MX...  ) Dann wird es mehr als reichen. Zu dieser Zeit waren noch 250W-Netzteile völlig ausreichend.
Aber ein Quadcore-System mit aktueller GraKa kann man mit 550W locker betreiben.

Ich hab mich für das Dark Power pro entschieden, weil es Kabelmanagement und eine etwas bessere Effizienz hat.
Es ist schon praktisch, wenn man nicht den ganzen Kabel-Wust im Gehäuse verstauen muss. Da ich einen Midi-Tower habe, ist jedes Kabel dem Lüftungsstrom im Weg.
Also überleg Dir, ob du die 5 oder 10,- Öre nicht an der falschen Stelle sparst.


----------



## Geronimo:) (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nach ein paar Tagen Abwesenheit, muss ich mal wieder etwas loswerden.
Ich habe mich inzwischen mal mit den diversen AMD 790 GX Board´s; die es ja nun von verschiedenen Boardherstellern zu kaufen gibt; beschäftigt.
Hier ist mir neben dem Asus M3A78-T, wofür ich mich ja schon seit ein paar Wochen interessiere, das "ASROCK AOD790GX/128M" aufgefallen. In diversen anderen Foren wird eigentlich sehr positiv von dem Board berichtet.
Das Asrock Board ist vor allem ca. 30 € günstiger als das Asus Board. Natürlich ist es etwas anders ausgestattet, aber das ist kein großes Problem für mich.
Es hat, wenn ich das richtig sehe, z.B. keinen HDMI Stecker nach außen geführt. Da ich aber keinen HTPC oder ähnliches bauen möchte, ist das zu verschmerzen.
Ich weiß bloß nicht so recht wie sich das mit der Firma Asrock so verhält. Für mich war das immer ein Billigheimer. Das kann sich ja inzwischen geändert haben. 
Wie seht Ihr das und gibt es hier inzwischen ein paar Guys, die das Board schon ihr Eigen nennen und kurz darüber berichten können?


Mfg Geronimo
...


----------



## unterseebotski (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe nicht dieses ASrock-Board, aber ich hatte mal eins.
Wenn man keine Übertaktungs-Ansprüche hat, denn meins hatte damals kaum bis keine Optionen dafür (war So 939 mit ULI-Chipsatz, APG und PCIe X16-Anschluss, wie hieß das nochmal...), kann man sich schonmal ein ASrock-Board kaufen, wenn man mit der Ausstattung zufrieden ist.
Speedmäßig sind sie auch nicht immer vorne dabei und die Qualität, also da kann ich nix negatives drüber sagen. War ok.


----------



## cozma (10. November 2008)

Also mein Eindruck vom M3A78-T ist fast durchweg positiv,
hat man eine Black Edition Phenom CPU sind fast immer 3,1Ghz
drin. Nachdem das 0204 Bios ziemlich wackelig war, war bereits
das 0306 richtig dufte, seit gestern habe ich vers. 0403 drauf.
Das OC Potienzial ist gut, die Aussattung auch. Leider gibt es
in sehr vielen Foren Tests die das M3A78-T als 790GX Board 
bezeichnen, stimmt aber nicht, ist ein 780GX, das 790GX heist
dann M3A79-T.


----------



## Uziflator (10. November 2008)

cozma schrieb:


> Also mein Eindruck vom M3A78-T ist fast durchweg positiv,
> hat man eine Black Edition Phenom CPU sind fast immer 3,1Ghz
> drin. Nachdem das 0204 Bios ziemlich wackelig war, war bereits
> das 0306 richtig dufte, seit gestern habe ich vers. 0403 drauf.
> ...


Ich weiß zwa nich wer dir das erzählt hat aber es stimmt nicht.
Das M3A78-T hat immer noch den 790GX.
Und das M3A79-T gibt es nur als Deluxe das hat ja bekannlich einen 790FX Chipsatz.
http://de.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=789&l4=0&model=2503&modelmenu=2
http://de.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=149&l3=731


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. November 2008)

cozma schrieb:


> Leider gibt es
> in sehr vielen Foren Tests die das M3A78-T als 790GX Board
> bezeichnen, stimmt aber nicht, ist ein 780GX, das 790GX heist
> dann M3A79-T.


Doch, das stimmt, was geschrieben wird!
Der 790GX ist nur mit dem 780G sehr eng verwandt, sprich ein 780G mit einem teilbaren x16 Slot.
Das M3A79-T hat den 790*F*X drauf, der keinen Grafikteil dafür aber gleich 2 Grafikports (mit insgesamt 32 + 6 Lanes) bietet...


----------



## Geronimo:) (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

nach längerer Abwesenheit möchte ich nur kurz mitteilen, das ich mich gegen das Asus Board entschieden habe und mir jetzt das Asrock AOD790GX/128M bestellt habe. Ich nehme es deshalb, weil es erstens günstiger ist und weil es noch drei Normale PCI Steckplätze hat. So kann ich einen großteil meiner alten Hardware weiter verwenden. Da ich ja einen Rechner Upgrade durchführe, habe ich noch ein paar Sachen mehr bei meinem Compuhändler bestellt. Nächste Woche soll alles da sein. Bin schon gespannt. Is ja wie Weihnachten ... 

Mfg Geronimo
...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2008)

Bei Asus gibt es ein Board mit 780G Chipsatz, das auch 3 PCI Ports hat.
Aber egal, berichte wie es ist, wenn du es hast.


----------



## Geronimo:) (11. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich wollte auf jeden fall das neue 790GX. Und bei Asrock bin ich fündig geworden mit dreimal PCI.

Ich will ja meinen Rechner upgraden, natürlich ohne BS neu zu installieren. Darum habe ich jetzt auch einen Beitrag in folgenden Thread gestellt.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...rett-tauschen-ohne-win-neuinstallieren-3.html

Wer Interesse hat, einfach mal dort vorbei schauen. 
Ich kann da noch etwas Hilfe gebrauchen.

Mfg Geronimo
...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, man kann das Board zwar tauschen ohne neu installieren zu müssen. Ich würde es aber trotzdem immer machen, ist mir einfach sicherer so.
Außerdem, so lange dauert das auch nicht und du hast ein sauberes System ohne Treiberleichen.


----------



## Geronimo:) (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich hier nur noch mal kurz melden. Ich habe inzwischen den Umbau meines Rechners abgeschloßen.
Als Board verwende ich nun das Asrock AOD790GX/128M. Bin voll zufrieden damit. Siehe meine neue Sig.
Umbau ohne BS neu zu installieren hat auch gut geklappt. Außer das Winxp den 2ten Kern nicht aktivieren wollte. Lief also nur auf Single-Core. Hab dan eine Anleitung gefunden:
Praxis: Dual-Core aktivieren -
Hat prima geklappt. Somit ist mein Umbau nun atakta und ich kann wieder normal weiter arbeiten. 

Danke an alle, die hier fleisig mitgeschrieben haben. 

Mfg Geronimo
...


----------

